

Google Maps in 3d - elblanco
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=pittsburgh,+PA&sll=-42.906271,147.297142&sspn=0.035646,0.090895&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Pittsburgh,+Allegheny,+Pennsylvania&ll=40.514843,-79.995918&spn=0,359.636421&t=h&z=12&layer=c&cbll=40.441968,-79.991667&panoid=amZoXfE8yHuLw7WN_rgcAQ&cbp=12,350.94,,0,11.37

======
dougmccune
I expected this to be 100% gimmick, but it actually works pretty well and I
found the 3D effect way better than I expected and actually pretty compelling.
Nobody's going to be using this feature for anything more than novelty right
now, but when you think about the new 3D monitors coming out, if Google could
roll out a version that instantly worked as good as this (or presumably even
better) with the new 3D display hardware, then I'd use that by default all the
time.

------
dougmccune
And for nostalgia, anybody remember the 3D glasses mode of Rad Racer on the
NES?

------
wgj
You have to click the little guy with the 3D glasses. I almost missed that
detail. Now I just need some 3D glasses...

